# Celsius Tips....



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright, so Celsius has been my go-to Post-E for the past couple of years after learning about it here and I have praised it highly.

Just a couple questions that may help clear up some things for me as well as others:

1. When is best time of day to spray?
2. What is best rate for spot-treating - if I use high-rate it yellows my grass some but maybe
this is because I was spraying when too hot out?

3. When should I use a surfactant and when should I not?
4. Is something like 2, 4D going to be a quicker/cheaper way to kill the weeds before it gets to be 85 degrees out?

Thanks!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have limited knowledge on Celsius, but I believe it is the go to once temps approach 80-85 degrees. Without a surfactant, I have read that the hotter the temps are, the better Celsius will work. It is a slower kill than 2, 4D but worth it since it won't burn your lawn.

I think it is smart to switch to an alternative once temps are around the 80 degree mark, just because the yearly limit on Celsius is relatively low (I think one app at the high rate, and one at the medium rate puts you at the yearly mark).

I bought Celsius to use when it is hot, other cheaper alternatives when it is not.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm looking forward to try some Celsius in the near future. I spray Surge (which is 2-4d with some extras in there) mixed with quinclorac all year long (including summer) and I hardly ever have any stress to my turf. I will say that I spray it once the sun starts to set. I live in Florida as well and it seems to be working just fine with very minimal negative impact on my zoysia.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Celcius actually has a nice straight forward label. However it may not not always be the best product to use. I like it mostly for blanket apps due to its wide range of targets and its pretty easy on most warm season turf. You hit your yearly max fairly quickly with blanket apps though.

1. Celsius seems to work better and faster the higher the temp gets. I like to spray it in the evening as its cooling down for the day but if its dry before it gets too hot during the day it should be fine.

2. The rate for spot treatment depends on your target weeds, its best to find out exactly what you are trying to kill and use the label rate required.

3. Its not recommended to use NIS with celsius for spot treatment or when temps are over 90°f.

4. Celsius works fairly slowly but has a wide range of controlled weeds. There are many cheaper and faster products to get the job done, really depends on the weeds you are targeting. You could easily buy 7-10 other products to control every weed listed on the celsius label. If you were trying to just kill crabgrass in bermuda, it would make more sense to hit it with something like quinclorac.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> Celcius actually has a nice straight forward label. However it may not not always be the best product to use. I like it mostly for blanket apps due to its wide range of targets and its pretty easy on most warm season turf. You hit your yearly max fairly quickly with blanket apps though.
> 
> 1. Celsius seems to work better and faster the higher the temp gets. I like to spray it in the evening as its cooling down for the day but if its dry before it gets too hot during the day it should be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the help and thanks FlaDave - perfect response!

I bet my issue is using a NIS when it is hot out along with spraying mid day! I'll mix up another batch without it and spray in the evening. Hopefully that will solve my issue! I love how well it works but not enjoying when it yellows the lawn!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I spray in the evening and do not a surfactant, throw some iron in it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> 4. Is something like 2, 4D going to be a quicker/cheaper way to kill the weeds before it gets to be 85 degrees out?


It depends. Cheapest per app, you'll be hard pressed to find something that works as well as Celsius. I don't waste my money on hose end "cheap" stuff because, per app, it's actually not cheaper than Celsius.

Now, with few weeds and a small yard, hose end "box store cheap" stuff is fine. But if you plan on lots of apps over time, the higher power herbicides like Celsius get even cheaper per app.

dfw


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > 4. Is something like 2, 4D going to be a quicker/cheaper way to kill the weeds before it gets to be 85 degrees out?
> ...


Yeah I agree, plus i have about 10k SQ foot of lawn, 5 in front and 5 in back. I'm also trying to narrow it down to the least amount of different products possible. I already have four separate sprayers lol. One for glyphosate, one for sedges, one for bugs (Bifen is awesome by the way), and one for Celsius.

I'll stick with the Celsius, try .100 ounces per gallon, no NIS, and soray in the evening. Just sprayed every weed in the yard tonight so I'll be sure to report back.

Thanks again!


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

What happens if you go over the rate per year?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> What happens if you go over the rate per year?


There is a thread about this here.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4703


----------

